# aqua doc for pond weed control ?



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Got a flyer in the mail from aqua doc out of grove city ohio for doing weed control. Anyone every use them, was just wanting to get some input on cost and the job they did. Just bought all the herbicides that I use for the year today, and every year it seems to go up in price. I know sometime company's that buy a lot of chemicals can do the application for less then we can buy the herbicides. Thanks


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

I used Aqua Doc last year after I bought a new place. The pond was over run with weeds. They sprayed a few times and cleared them up. I decided to do it myself this year. They quoted $825 to manage my 1/2 acre pond this year coming by every couple weeks. They would take care of the weeds and algae basically. I think it included dye. The did a nice job last year, just thought I'd try it myself this year.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have used Aqua Doc for the last 6-7 years. They come every two weeks over the warm months and treat my pond for algae or whatever other weed I want eliminated, had an American pondweed start getting out of control last year and they took care of that.

the first year I purchased this house the pond was overgrown and covered with duckweed and watermeal. Watermeal is very difficult to get rid of. They were able to put in SONAR and that along with me mechanically removing all of the cat tails I have had no problems since with either of those two difficult weeds.

I just don't want to no do I have the time to apply the chemicals. Plus they go out in their boat and can hit the entire pond quickly. It would take me a long time to accomplish what they can do pretty quickly.

They are always courteous and on schedule and do a good job for me.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Call me crazy, but I thought vegitation was good for the fish? I always wondered why people want to make their ponds look like toilet bowls with that dye.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I leave nature take its coarse .


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

beaver said:


> Call me crazy, but I thought vegetation was good for the fish? I always wondered why people want to make their ponds look like toilet bowls with that dye.


Vegetation is good for fish but there is a certain balance you need. Too much vegetation and the pond will not be able to deal with all the decomposition of the dead vegetation. That can deplete the oxygen and kill the fish. Plus if you want to use the pond for swimming too that floating algae can be a problem. I have a little bit of lilies around, an area I let the cattails grow and some algae, plenty for the fish. I added tilapia to help control the algae so I can use less chemicals. I use the pond dye begrudgingly, I hate that tidy bowl color water, but it shades the sunlight out to help control the algae too. If you let a small pond go unattended for a long time it will eventually get pretty weed choked. A really large and/or deep pond will fair better. My pond is 25 years old and was neglected for a long time so I have to do something to restore the health of it a little. I also don't want a fish kill.


----------

